# Galactus vs. Getter Emperor



## Endless Mike (Dec 25, 2010)

Fight 1: Hungry Galactus, no UN
Fight 2: Well-fed Galactus, no UN
Fight 3: Everything goes


----------



## Derfine (Jan 1, 2011)

which version we use if is the Non-Canon then
Fight 1:Getter
Fight 2: Possibly stalemate
Fight 3:Galactus
The Canon
Fight 1:Getter
Fight 2 & 3: Galactus


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you mean, which non-canon version?


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't the Getter-Emperor only a star system/multi-star system level threat?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't the Getter Emperor galaxy sized? Wouldn't it be a galaxy buster by default in that case?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 2, 2011)

Fang said:


> Isn't the Getter-Emperor only a star system/multi-star system level threat?



I heard that it was at least universe level


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2011)

Really I thought I heard myself that the Getter Emperor was below TTGL.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 2, 2011)

Ryoma is the only one who could answer that, he's not here but:



Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> Ugh. Painful to read through.
> 
> Well, first things first...
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jan 2, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Isn't the Getter Emperor galaxy sized? Wouldn't it be a galaxy buster by default in that case?



He is. 





^His torso is a galaxy  and he almost destroyed a galaxy by accident.


And if what I heard is true he should be a high universal threat. Probably close to be a nigh multiversal threat.

Still that would not be enough to defeat Galactus. Unless Galactus is starving.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jan 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> What do you mean, which non-canon version?



I think he is talking about the Getter Emperor which has a galaxy as a torso.

I heard that said version  is non canon.

Still the canonic one  supposedly has as much energy as a big bang but on an exponential level.


----------



## god2war (Aug 11, 2011)

Getter Smallest form vs Galactus weakened: Getter IMO
Getter Smallest vs Galactus well fed: I'd go for Galactus
Getter Full potential Vs well fed Galactus: Getter wins
Getter Full Potential Vs Galactus with UN: Can't tell since Getter with full potential is possibly able to devour multiverses since he alone without it can devour the universe and continue.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow... Just wow.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 11, 2011)

MichaelUN89 said:


> He is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's non cannon.


----------



## Lucifeller (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not sure Galactus would lose even if hungry. A nearly dead, supremely pissed Galactus wiped out Annihilus's entire Annihilation Wave (and an unfortunate Watcher in the path) in a single massive blast and accidentally nuked neighboring star systems that weren't even in the blast's path with the shockwave after spending most of the series being drained dry by machinery AND having just been unhooked from it. And the blast front was still advancing.

That was when he was not just hungry, but practically out of energy from the drain Annihilus inflicted on him. Apparently 'hungry' just means he actually has to try and/or be pissed/homicidal enough to pull ludicrous shit like that off.


----------

